# Atwood bass?



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Thinking about taking a v-day from work this week and heading back to Atwood. Anyone been hitting it lately? Just wondering how it looks and if anyone has been catching any bass.... this is my first year fishing it, got there twice this spring and haven't been able to get back all summer. Any info is appreciated. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ripping lips (Jul 10, 2012)

flipping wacky rigged worms into fallen trees along the shore lines produced lots of 1# bass on the north end. also there is a nice drop off in front of the campgrounds that produces consistent larger bass using crankbaits...if you can find that spot


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks! Any idea what the water looks like? Last time I was there, it was pretty dirty in the upper end and had a decent stain to the lower end. Water was also about 1 1/2ft low....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ripping lips (Jul 10, 2012)

im heading out there today after work... gonna try my luck with trolling. just trying to get a mixed bag today. i will let u know how things are tonight.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Great! Thanks again!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

ripping lips said:


> im heading out there today after work... gonna try my luck with trolling. just trying to get a mixed bag today. i will let u know how things are tonight.


Any luck ?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Eh. Caught 5 keepers and a few dinks. Morning wasn't bad, but man did they shut down by mid day! Couldn't buy a fish after noon. Best one about 2#.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ripping lips (Jul 10, 2012)

i caught one 15 inch eye. lots of crappies, a channel, and a 2# bass. all on a shad rap #5


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I did watch a couple of older guys flat slaughter a school of crappies out there. I was flipping docks and they were drifting with the wind about 40 yards off of the bank. One guy hooked one and the other tossed the anchor. They started out with 2 rods each, but they couldn't keep up with them. Probably watched them catch close to 30 before they pulled the anchor and continued their drift. Was pretty fun to watch even as a spectator.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ripping lips (Jul 10, 2012)

i will never forget my first trip out to atwood on boat last year. didnt have much luck all day. then 30 minutes before sunset we ended up seeing a school of white bass chasing bait fish. they were jumping out of the water. what an awesome sight. we ended up catching 7. but they move so fast. its hard keeping up with schools of fish on the run.


----------

